# gestorben?



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2003)

*...*

Hallo Wolfgang,

schau mal in diesem Thread nach, dort dürften deine Alternativen sein  :

http://forum.tommis-page.de/viewtopic.php?t=1112/?q=


----------



## Dana (31. Dez. 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

heute morgen schwamm unser Koi direkt unterm Eis. Mein Mann hat dann das Eis ein stückweit um den Koi herum aufgebröckelt und nun schwimmt der Koi dicht unter der Wasseroeberfläche. Eigentlich schwimmt er nicht, denn er bewegt sich nicht.

Ich habe verschiedene Sachen gelesen, das Koi's unten zum Grund sinken, wenn Sie tot sind, oder das Sie an die Wasseroberfläche steigen und dort mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen etc.

Halten Koi's Winterstarre, oder ist unser Tier gestorben ?

Liebe Grüße 
Dana


----------



## olafkoi (31. Dez. 2005)

Hallo Dana

Der Koi hält Winterruhe. Solange er regungslos Aufrecht Steht oder Schwimmt würde ich mir keine SOrgen machen. Aber bitte bitte keine Löcher hacken ! 
Löcher werden im Winter in der Winterruhe mit heißen Wasser gemacht oder mit einem Sprudelstein.
Der Koi kann bei zu großer Unruhe sterben (herzinfakt).

gruß und guten Rutsch

Olaf


----------



## rainthanner (1. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Dana, 



			
				Dana schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Mann hat dann das Eis ein stückweit um den Koi herum aufgebröckelt und nun schwimmt der Koi dicht unter der Wasseroeberfläche.



wenn ein Fisch nach so einer Aktion keinerlei Fluchtverhalten zeigt, dann ist das nicht in Ordnung. So viel steht fest. 

Bin mal sehr gespannt, was aus dem Thema wird und wann du dich zum aktuellen Verlauf meldest.   


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Dana (3. Jan. 2006)

Auf dem Teich ist das Eis nur noch sehr dünn. Der Koi schwimmt direkt darunter, wobei schwimmen wohl der falsche Ausdruck ist, denn eine Bewegung habe ich nicht gesehen. 

Wir haben den Teich ja erst im November übernommen und die einzige Maßnahme von uns war, Styropor reinzulegen, damit der Teich nicht komplett zufriert. Von Fischen haben wir total Null Ahnung - das einzige, was ich bisher dachte war, das Fische, wenn sie tot sind, mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen oder auf der Seite liegen, das ist hier nicht der Fall. Der Koi "steht" im Wasser, also so, als wenn alles OK wäre ... sehr verwunderlich diese Tiere.

Wobei er auch vor dem Eis oft auf der Stelle "stand" - plätscherte es allerdings neben ihm, tauchte er unter. Das tut er nun nicht mehr. Als Laie würde ich sagen, das Tier ist tot - aber die Aussage:



> Solange er regungslos Aufrecht Steht oder Schwimmt würde ich mir keine SOrgen machen.



irritiert mich dann schon sehr. 
In den letzten 5 Jahren sollen in dem Teich 10 Kois gewesen sein, nur dieser eine hat bisher überlebt. In dem Teich wurde nie etwas gemacht, keine Wasserpumpe läuft, nichts.

Sind Koi's wirklich wie tot wenn sie Winterruhe halten?

Sorry, für die blöden Fragen. 

Dana


----------



## olafkoi (3. Jan. 2006)

Hi Dana

Als erstes ES GIBT KEINE BLÖDEN FRAGEN   

Wenn jahrelang nichts am Teich gemacht wird wurde durch die vorbesitzer ist das schon schlecht   Koi können wie ein Hund oder eine Katze Parasiten Haben und Würmer. Mann sollte regelmaßig die Koi kontrolieren und beobachten und kleinste farbveränderungen (rote stellen) nicht wegkehren.

Aber das nur als kurzen ausflug.

Koi stehen regungslos am Boden oder im Wasser wenn Sie Winterruhe halten. Befindet sich dein Koi immer an der gleichen Stelle? Sind die Flosssen abgespreizt ????

More Input bitte........

Gruß 

Olaf


----------



## Dana (4. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Olaf,

Der Koi befindet sich nicht immer an der gleichen Stelle, aber dieser doch sehr nah. Ich kann also nicht sagen, ob er sich selber entfernt, oder durch Bewegungen des Wassers treibt. Seine Position ist zumindestens immer leicht verändert. Und, obwohl das Eis schmilzt, ist er immer leicht am Eis.
Ich konnte grad nur die rechte Seite sehen, dort ist die Flosse ausgestreckt.

Gerne gebe ich mehr Input, wenn ich weiss, was an Informationen benötigt werden.

Gruss
Dana


----------



## olafkoi (4. Jan. 2006)

Hi Dana 

Wassertemperatur werte etc. wie Ammonium Nitrit
Wo saugt die Teichpumpe oben oder unten ???

gruß

Olaf


----------



## Dana (5. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Olaf,

es gibt keine Teichpumpe, weder oben noch unten. Wassertemperatur und Werte weiss ich nicht - wir haben den Teich erst seit November übernommen und nach Beratung hier dann keine Pumpe mehr eingebaut, sondern nur das Styropor eingesetzt.

Ich hab den Fisch da nicht reingesetzt, hätt ich nie gemacht, weil ich keine Ahnung von dieser Materie habe.

Gruss
Dana


----------



## Annett (5. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Dana,

ich wäre ebenfalls beunruhigt, wenn sich einer meiner Fische so auffällig verhalten würde.
Hast Du zufällig eine Ahnung, wie der Teich im Herbst aussah? Mulm/Schlammschicht; wie dick?

Olaf hat recht. Man bräuchte echt mehr Input in Form von Wasserwerten.
Wenn der Teich jetzt auftaut, könntest Du ja mal eine Wasserprobe (Glasflasche gut spülen und ohne Luftblase füllen) nehmen und diese auf dem allerschnellsten Weg zum Testen bringen! 
Sowas machen Zoofachgeschäfte in der Regel kostenlos. 
Lass Dir aber bitte die einzelnen Werte (Ammonium, Nitrit, pH, Kh, Sauerstoff usw.)auf einen Zettel schreiben.
Solltet Ihr den Teich weiterhin behalten, werdet Ihr nicht um die Investition in eigene Tröpfchentests herumkommen.
Ein Thermometer bekommst Du dort ebenfalls recht günstig.

Wenn es irgendwie geht, versuch das noch vor dem Wochenende zu erledigen. Ich hab irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl.....


----------



## Armin501 (8. Jan. 2006)

Was ist mit dem Fisch?????

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thorsten (11. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Dana,

was ist denn nun mit deinem Koi?

Halte uns bitte mal auf dem laufenden.........


----------



## Armin501 (12. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Dana,
durch deine Angaben, haben andere Teichbesitzer die Möglichkeit
Erfahrungen zu machen, gleich welcher Art.
Deshalb berichte bitte, was mit dem Tierchen ist.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Dana (10. Feb. 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Durch Umzug, Arbeit und allerlei liegt viel an und ich war ewig nicht mehr zu Freizeit im I-Net.

Der Koi scheint untergetaucht zu sein. Er war von einem Tag auf den anderen plötzlich weg. Die Eisschicht war nach unten hin aufgetaut - also vermuten wir, das er ins "wärmere" Wasser geschwommen ist. Also genaues weiss ich auch noch nicht, werde mich aber melden, wenn der gute Überlebenskünstler auftaucht. Dann bekommt er auch seinen Namen.

Im Moment höre ich mich grad um, was für eine Fischart wir in den Teich setzen können. Für Kois ist er einfach zu flach und nicht gross genug. Ausserdem haben wir angfangen mit dem Säubern des Randes und der Oberfläche des Teiches. Wir kommen nur langsam voran. Im Sommer gibt es dann Bilder, vom Teich - hoffentlich mit Koi.

Gruss
Dana

und Danke an alle, die mit Ihren Hinweisen geholfen haben.


----------



## Dana (13. Feb. 2006)

NO3 10 mg/l
NO2 0mg/l
GH   Pa9<
KH   Pa3
pH   ca 7,6

Das sind die Werte, die mir der Teststreifen ausgegeben hat. Sind die gut oder schlecht?

Dana


----------

